# My poor baby Bindi...Never forgotten



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Oh well what a s**t couple of days ive had!!!

Ive been in bed for the last couple of days cos my skin is so sore and sunday night i got up at 6.30 only to get a phone call from a lady asking if I had a white and grey cat......

My poor darling had been hit by a car and killed instantly.....I felt as though my heart had been ripped out, I couldnt breathe and threw up all over the garden......

Anyone whoo knows me knows how devoted i am to my animals and she was a beautiful girl.....Luckily I have 2 of her kittens here to look after but I want her back......

My only solace is that she didnt suffer and the lovely people that called me had taken her indoors, wrapped her in a blanket and placed her in a box.....I HAD to give her a cuddle before we buried her in the garden but i didnt wanna let her go....and i dint realise i could cry sooooooooo many tears.....

So my tribute is to you bindi.....thank you for letting me share your short (she was only 19 months old) but hopefully fun and fullfilling life, thank you for having your beautiful babies and im gonna miss you so much u wouldnt believe.....

Have the most fun at rainbow bridge darling and one day we will meet again....

LOVE YOU FOREVER
MUM
XXX

as a baby









pregnant bindi










my baby


----------



## boabloketony (Jan 22, 2007)

That's tragic !!! To lose your cat when it's so young 

R.I.P. Bindi !!! 

My thoughts are with you devilsofdarkness xxx


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

tyvm tony xx


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

omg, that sucks...Ive had my cat for 14 years now, and wouldnt know what to do if i lost it

I really feel for you

R.I.P Bindi, always remembered


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

so sorry hun, thats really awful. *hugs*

another pet has grown its angel wings - may you rest in peace Bindi !! xxx


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thats so sad - my cat went missing many years ago and i know how horrible it is to lose them.

She may have been young but she had a good life and you have her kittens - maybe that is some sort of comfort ! : victory:

Sorry for your loss


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How terrible for you, that's actually made me cry. It's reassuring that there are still kind people out there, and that at least you know what happened and had chance to say goodbye.

Enjoy her babies,

Jo
xxx


----------



## gillyite (Feb 6, 2008)

rip bindi i know how you feel hun i have had two cats killed by cars in the space of a week i was gutted and i know you will be so my thoughts go out to you hun x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

R.I.P Bindi


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

R.I.P bindi, she is a beautiful looking cat , i am glad you still have two of her baby's to remind you of her... give them lots of extra cuddles xx


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

awww so sorry hun


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you all so much for your lovely thoughts and wishes....Although Bindi passed away 3months ago I still feel so sad that she is not here with me.....I buried her in our back garden and often just go and sit and remember her.....I truly believe there will never be another Animal that has such an effect on me...she was my world and i loved her to pieces.....


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This made me remember my Mitch and made me cry. RIP Bindi


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

imso so so so so so sorry, i really am.
so sorry.
beautiful cat 
i remmeber stroking her, she was beautiful, 
sorry 

r.i.p. little one


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP Bindi! 

Very sorry for you.


----------



## bmsonline (Feb 7, 2008)

R.I.P 

Alex


----------

